# Nothing seems to soothe my dry skin!



## Kragey (Dec 27, 2009)

I live in western Pennsylvania, where it gets pretty dry and cold in the winter. I normally have very nice skin, but when the weather gets like this, I just can't seem to get it back to a non-dry state! Is there any lotion I can use to help out with this?

Also, I'm a college student on a very tight budget, so I really can't afford anything that costs more than $10 a bottle. (I know, right? Suuuuucks.) However, I DO have $120 and a 20% off certificate to Bed Bath and Beyond (my espresso machine tried to kill me...long story), so do they have any products that might work? Should I maybe try their sugar scrub or something WITH lotion?

For the record, here's what I've tried so far:
Palmer's cocoa butter
Aveeno (works the best, but still not quite enough)
pure vitamin E cream
Bliss naked body butter (way overpriced!)
St. Ives body silk
Eucerin
Lubriderm (too greasy; I hate it!)
Johnson's baby lotion (I LOVE this, but it's too light for winter)
Intimate Organics body souffle


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 28, 2009)

wow you tried all the ones that came to my head, too!
i had good luck with jergens but i would hate to see you waste even more money!! what kind of body wash do you use in the shower? maybe you could try to prevent this as treating this seems to be hard. do you put lotion on right after the shower? myabe trying to take a cooler shower (instead of hot) could help, too.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 28, 2009)

I know it's over your price range, but the only thing that's helped keep my winter skin in shape is Korres Yogurt Cream. I think it's about $30, but it's really helped to keep my skin balanced through the fall and now that it's winter.


----------



## User42 (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know if you have access to this brand, but the Daily Moisturiser by Inecto's Pure Coconut Milk line works AWESOME for dry skin!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 28, 2009)

I actually use beauty bars right now, now body washes, simply because I don't own a shower...poofy. I always forget what those are called, LOL! But I have been considering using body wash instead to help out...any recommendations on that front?

I love Korres, but I can't afford a $30 product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Everything else I can try looking up on Amazon. Thanks so far, ladies!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 28, 2009)

Aquaphor. I'm telling you this saved my skin! It IS greasy feeling but I was so desperate I put up with it and I'm glad I did.


----------



## User42 (Dec 29, 2009)

I found a seller on Ebay that sells the Inecto daily moisturiser.
INECTO PURE COCONUT MILK DAILY MOISTURISER 100ml - eBay (item 180410307472 end time Jan-19-10 06:46:44 PST)


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 29, 2009)

I would save up a bit of money & get the Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream Skin Protectant. You won't regret it!!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 30, 2009)

a lush massage bar. i have such dry skin on my legs and it treats its realllly nicely


----------



## Kragey (Dec 31, 2009)

My sister brought home some of the Aveeno with "cooling menthol," which she uses because she has eczema, and it seems to have worked better than anything else I've tried so far. It's still not PERFECT, but it's pretty close to being fully moisturized. I can't STAND the smell of it, though; it smells like Icey Hot.

Lush massage bars scare me...are they oily? I don't like breaking out on my chest.


----------



## makeba (Dec 31, 2009)

unrefined coconut oil and grapeseed oil works wonders for dry skin.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I DO have $120 and a 20% off certificate to Bed Bath and Beyond (my espresso machine tried to kill me...long story), so do they have any products that might work?_

 
I love the True Blue Spa line from Bath & Body Works!  On my hands I use "Look Ma New Hands" which is $18.50 for the large Spa size.  On my feet I use "Shea It Isn't So Shea Butter Foot Cream" which is $15 (on sale now 2/$20) for the larger size.  For my body I use a product called E45 from Crookes Healthcare in the UK which you can find on EBay if you don't know anyone in the UK to CP for you.

E45 cream for eczema sore dry skin etc.from the UK 125g on eBay.ca (item 220533830617 end time 30-Jan-10 10:04:04 EST)

HTH!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I love the True Blue Spa line from Bath & Body Works!  On my hands I use "Look Ma New Hands" which is $18.50 for the large Spa size.  On my feet I use "Shea It Isn't So Shea Butter Foot Cream" which is $15 (on sale now 2/$20) for the larger size.  For my body I use a product called E45 from Crookes Healthcare in the UK which you can find on EBay if you don't know anyone in the UK to CP for you.

E45 cream for eczema sore dry skin etc.from the UK 125g on eBay.ca (item 220533830617 end time 30-Jan-10 10:04:04 EST)

HTH!_

 

Bed Bath and Beyond and Bath and Body Works are two different stores. B&BW is more about bath stuff, while BB&B has some, but really specializes in home & garden stuff.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

i feel for you. i get really dry skin in the winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however the thing that does keep away my scales is the body shops body butters. now i am not sure how much they cost in the us but i'm sure it can't be more than $10. they come in lots of different scenets but i like coconut best. it goes on thick but sinks into my skin very quickly.

for my face i do use an expencive cream - i like the clarins hydraquench. for day i have it in the normal version but for night i use the extra thick stuff (for extreme dry skin) this costs £30 so i imagine is also quite pricey in the us but is very worth it to me.


----------



## AmandDUR (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_unrefined coconut oil and grapeseed oil works wonders for dry skin._

 
these are good suggestions. as well unrefined shea butter.
try not to take really hot showers or baths, these will make you drier. coconut oil and shea butter are greasy, but if you slather them on RIGHT after you get out of the shower, youll benefit more from them and itll absorb better.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Bed Bath and Beyond and Bath and Body Works are two different stores. B&BW is more about bath stuff, while BB&B has some, but really specializes in home & garden stuff._

 
Hi I know they are 2 different stores I was just recommending what I used, like others were, and just telling you where you can get it and the pricing (as the pricing is very reasonable).  I don't know if any of the other products mentioned by others are available at BB&B either.  I think people were just trying to help with their suggestions of good products.

When I copied the quote the wrong section was deleted.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Hi I know they are 2 different stores I was just recommending what I used, like others were, and just telling you where you can get it and the pricing (as the pricing is very reasonable).  I don't know if any of the other products mentioned by others are available at BB&B either.  I think people were just trying to help with their suggestions of good products.

When I copied the quote the wrong section was deleted._

 


Okay, LOL! The names sounded familiar, so when you quoted it, I figured you may have mixed them up.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 1, 2010)

What I do for my  dry, eczema prone, easily irritated skin is slick on some type of oil while *still wet* and standing in the shower (baby oil, nivea's body oil, coconut oil, etc.) then I _pat_ myself dry. After that I smooth on lotion (Aveeno, Nivea Smooth, and Vaseline intensive moisture locking are my faves) .Palmers is pretty good as well.  I also exfoliate using a wash cloth or a scrub (Apricot scrub but I use it on my body). I some times even resort to using Vaseline on my skin while its damp. So nothing too expensive its all about technique.

HTH


----------



## Door (Jan 9, 2010)

My skin is also very dry during winter when it's cold and dry. I've found the combination of hyaluronic acid serum (e.g. from Now Foods) and oils to keep my skin softer.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 9, 2010)

^The Body Shop's Body Butters are actually really good. I love the Wild Cherry and the Coconut One mmmm. I have dry skin too and I'll always reach for a thick body butter over a lotion or oil. If you apply it just after you shower while your skin is still slightly damp it sinks in rather than just sitting on top of your skin. Unrefined Shea Butter also works wonders and you can order that on Ebay pretty cheaply.


----------



## Skura (Jan 9, 2010)

I had a big problems with dry skin too... 

You should try some lotions with urea.

Eucerin has two - with 3% Urea nad 10% Urea.

Maybe you can try 3% Urea - it'll help


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm starting to have this problem also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting these really bad scaly patches all over, mostly on my back weirdly enough. 

I tried a sample of the new Dove Intensive Lotion for extra dry skin recently and that was quite nice. The sample also came with a money off coupon which was also helpful. Maybe you could have a look on their website and see if that offer is still available.

Other than that I have tried the Simple Intensive Relief cream and that is relatively good. It's thick so I find it stays on the skin for longer, perhaps forming a preventative barrier from clothes etc further rubbing on the dryness.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 23, 2010)

I just wanted to say that taking a long bath with a great bath bomb from one of my favorite eBay sellers REALLY helped my skin out! It's been very soft for the past week or so. Of course, I've maintained that softness with lotion and body wash.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright, ladies, I have found the cure: olive oil. Or, rather, "re-found" it! I used to use olive oil on my skin all the time, but I completely stopped doing that about 2 or 3 years ago for some reason and instead just relegated it to my hair. Then one night, I was removing swatches with some olive oil, and I was like, "...wait, why did I stop using this on my skin?!" I mixed about 4 parts sugar with 1 part olive oil, plus a dash of vanilla for a better scent, and using that once a week (as well as using body wash instead of soap and lotioning-up after every shower) has made a MAJOR difference in my skin. It feels glorious!

Thanks again for all of your help, lovelies!


----------

